# Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?



## Feuerengel01 (20. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen ich habe dieses Jahr einen Teich Angelegt ohne Fische aber mit Pflanzen.
Müssen diese denn für den Winter zurückgeschnitten werden und muß ich ein Eisfrei in den Teich legen.


----------



## StefanRP (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo.
zur ersten Frage, nur das was wohl offensichtlich verrotet, die __ Schwertlilien erst gegen Januar, Februar. 
Zur zweiten, ein Eisfreihalten wird wohl eher bei Fisch- und Amphibienbesatz nutzen. Der Rest wie Libellenlarven u.a. kommen auch ohne aus. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## andreaschatz (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo zusammen,
Muss ich dieses __ Hechtkraut zurückschneiden vor dem Winter?


----------



## Feuerengel01 (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Stefan,
ersteinmal vielen dank für die Info.
Aber was ist mit der Minze wird die dann im nächsten jahr nicht noch höher wei sie schon istoder kann man die auch einfach abschneiden ?


----------



## samorai (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hi Feuerengel!
Alles was braun ist kann man schon abschneiden, es wird wohl kaum noch grün werden.
Deine Minze wird sich wohl eher unterirdisch Vermehren, so wie im Garten auch.Ob sie jetzt größer wird kann ich nicht sagen, kommt auch auf die Nährstoffe drauf an.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Die Minze kannst du gerne abschneiden, trocknen und für Tee verwenden.
Sie wird sich im nächsten Jahr dennoch gut vermehren.

Von den __ Schwertlilien die abgefaulten Blätter großzügig entfernen.

Die vorhandenen Pflanzen sollten winterhart sein. Spezielle Wintervorbereitungen sind wohl entbehrlich.


----------



## Deuned (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Ich hänge mich hier mal ran 

Mein glänzendes __ Laichkraut(Potamogeton lucens) hat sicher eine Fläche von 2 qm "besetzt".
Nun schwimmen immer weniger Triebe auf der Wasseroberfläche sondern gehen unter.
Die brauen Triebe schneide ich natürlich ab.
Meine Frage ist jedoch:Sollte ich schon rein profilaktisch die noch teilweise grünen Triebe versuchen anzuheben und dann abschneiden,damit nicht so viel Faulmasse auf den Teichboden sinkt oder sollte ich die Triebe einfach der Natur überlassen?


----------



## Harald (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo zusammen,
seit Jahren schneide ich um diese Zeit alles rabiat zurück. Das geschieht schon alleine aus dem Grund, damit es über den Winter nicht verrottet und auf den Grund absinkt. Meinen Pflanzen hat der Radikalbeschnitt nie geschadet, sie treiben allesamt im Frühjahr wieder prächtig aus.


----------



## Springmaus (22. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,
ich hab auch alles abgeschnitten


----------



## Harald (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Planzen zum Überwintern zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Doris,
ein Tipp zu dem gespannten Netz. Du musst darauf achten, dass es nicht im Wasser liegt, sonst hast Du ja das Laub trotzdem im Teich liegen. 
Um das zu vermeiden, habe ich am Rand des Teichs einige Stangen in den Boden geschlagen und Schnüre quer über den Teich gespannt. Darauf habe ich das Netz gelegt/gespannt. So kann es dann nicht mehr in den Teich "fallen". Die Stangen sind bei Dir ja schon vorhanden. Du brauchst also nur noch die Schnur spannen. Ich habe dafür Maurerschnüre genommen. Die ist eigentlich unverwüstlich.


----------

